# New Forest Viz whiz sun 25th april



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

is anyone going to this, we havent been to one before. Driving two hours to get there so hoping there will be lots of vizslas!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry where is this Viz Whiz? Country? I see that there is one in Glasgow on the 24th but I haven't heard of one on the 25th. What city, country is this one in?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Lisa, I think it's too far for us to attend


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Well I thought I would ask.... You never know.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

its new forest england sorry, i dont think theres many uk people on this forum


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

We are going   Can't wait. I went to the pub last saturday and it is a really nice area!! There is going to be nearly 30 crazy gingers going!! Should be very interesting!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

30 vizslas! oh I cant wait, mine is 5months and 30 vizslas will send him barmy!


----------



## Bella (Nov 2, 2009)

I am in new forest on sun.... maybe with my 7 monthh old wire Bella... where you all meeting ?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

oh please take lots of pictures and post them. it would be great to see 30 v's in one outing together.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

meeting in the car park down mill lane, Burley- I've never been there before so I'm not too sure of the area. It says its just north of the White Buck Inn.
Everyones meeting at 10.45 for 11 walk off.
I plan to take lots of pics!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I was going to this Viz whiz but this little volcano in Iceland changed my plans. I was leaving my two Vizslas in Northern California on a trip to Germany and England and the highlight of the trip was the Sunday Vizsla Walk in the New Forest. I had been looking forward to it for months.

This is Rod Michaelson and I blog at: redbirddog.blogspot.com

Here in the SF Bay Area we have a Vizsla Walk almost every Sunday morning at Point Pinole (Eastern Shores of the SF bay). We have 10 to 25 dogs on any given Sunday morning running through forested areas off leash.

Enjoy the Viz whiz and take pictures.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Bam Bam it is just north of the pub, it is just before you get to a little stream on the right. Very nice area with a big space at the beginning for them all to play! It has a really twisting stream with some nice deep areas for them to swim in. We are really looking forward to i think Vin is going to get very very excited!!


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

What a great day! 40 crazy gingers all in one place ;D ;D. i have posted some pictures at 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=166304&id=630475097&l=93afeb1c4b


----------



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

That looked like it would have been so much fun! Lia would have gone crazy with that many V's to play with and all of that open space to run around. If only there was something like that in Kansas City!


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

We should get one going for the states!! Midwest perhaps????

That looked like such a blast!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Vincent, amazing photos. Looks like the V's had a BLAST!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

That looked like so much fun. Catan wouldn't know what to do with so many V's to run with.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

That's so cool! Looks like loads of fun. If there was a V run any where in TX, LA, AR, OK,or NM (USA states for those abroad), I would love to go. I'd love to go even farther but would be traveling with 3 children 3yrs and younger.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

have to agree with all so far, great sight and fun I bet. New Forrest was too far from us this time, (Warrington), but any nearer viz wiz meets could be made I'm sure.

Graham


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

i've tried to post my pics on here twice but it hasnt worked , i will put them on facebook and make a link as vincent did. It was sooo fun to see all the vizslas toegther, and i found it really cool to see how different/similar all of them were, and vizslas just have the best personalities. I think we should organise a vizsla weekend somewhere so if people were far away they could travel there and stay to make a weekend of vizsla fun!


----------



## DorsetRedDogs (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone - I've just found this forum...another place to talk "vizzie"...fantastic!! I'm glad that those of you who made the whizz yesterday enjoyed themselves - believe it or not there were 42 red dogs there...incredible! I'll be organising another whizz in a couple of months so watch this space!
In the meantime, if anyone's interested, I've posted a whole load of pictures & links on Radar & Rio Blog...here's the address: http://radarreddog.blogspot.com/
Juliet, Radar & Rio


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

pics


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

...


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

...


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

ummmm I guess that's what heaven looks like eh!


----------

